# trimming FreeBSD



## hirohitosan (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi there.
I found an old PC, P1, 40MB RAM, 2.1 GB HDD on my office.
I installed FreeBSD 7.0 on it with ports collections. I wanted to recompile the kernel so I installed src. I also did freebsd-update. After all this I have ~200MB free on my HDD .

How can I remove the unnecesary files on my HDD?

Before FreeBSD I had Win98SE. My curiosity is: can I install X on this computer with a light wm (openbox, or similar) and runs faster or comparable with Win98SE?

thanks


----------



## tangram (Feb 3, 2009)

Don't use ports for several reasons: ports collection size, source code is bigger than binary packages, old pc and low resources, compiling will take ages.

Take a look at make.conf and src.conf man pages for variables to trim FreeBSD.

Do take notice that you have a very low end pc. I doubt you'll have a suitable computer experience using it as a day to day desktop.


----------



## hirohitosan (Feb 3, 2009)

tangram said:
			
		

> Don't use ports for several reasons: ports collection size, source code is bigger than binary packages, old pc and low resources, compiling will take ages.


I see, so in this case How I remove ports collection?
just delete /usr/ports ?


> I doubt you'll have a suitable computer experience using it as a day to day desktop.


it's true, I don't. It was just a thought to bring back to life a computer that nobody's interesting.
At the begining I was thinking to install DSL on it but since I'm trying to learn FreeBSD I wanted to give a try.


----------



## tangram (Feb 3, 2009)

The ports tree is under /usr/ports so a simple rm -rf /usr/ports/ remove the tree. Of course installed ports are kept.

Consider using the pc as a router, file sharing, firewall or print server. I put a celeron 266 to good use as a P2P mule.


----------

